# MG Halfmoon Plakats



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay so currently I have a pair of HMPKs in the spawning tank(Female in jar). This time my set-up is a bit different. I'm spawning in a 16g tub. In the tub is a clutch of java moss, a styrofoam plate, and an IAL. This pair seems a bit on the aggresive side,but hopefully things will go down smoothly. If they spawn, I should expect some longfin STs (Halfmoons), and longfin DTs. There should also be shortfin STs (HMPKs, and PK) and shortfin DT. For color, there should be MGs,multis,MGs with a lot of iridescence, and MGs with black scale outlining(Similar to the pineapple coloring). If they spawn I will be keeping any light colored MGs and any MGs with significant black scale outlining.

Here's the pair....

The female reaches a clean 180* when flared and the male is an OHM.

Male


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Female


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for the bad and large pics...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous pair. If you get any that look like the father I definitely want a pair.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice pair mustard gas is pretty sweet color!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I released the female earlier today, and the male started a nest under the IAL. Maybe they will spawn tomorrow...


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck to you my friend hopefully you have a nice spawn!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

leeb62 said:


> Good luck to you my friend hopefully you have a nice spawn!


 Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ.

Ok there is a huge nest now,covering the whole IAL and sticking out from the sides...Still chasing and nipping but nothing too bad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It will probably happen soon.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wooho! So I am happy and confused....I came home today and saw what I thought were "eggs" falling from the nest. I took a closer look and I'm pretty sure I saw some fry falling and swimming back up too. So these guys might have spawned yesterday and I didn't even notice!

This looks like a small spawn, but I'm still happy. This is my first spawn with fish that are actually mine. So now I have my own pair of proven breds.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's wonderful! Good luck with them and post some pics if you can.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Congratz!!!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow very nice. Good luck with your baby fry. The DNA results are in you ARE THE FATHER!!! lol!


----------



## GR34 (Oct 6, 2010)

I want daddy


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so I was way wrong about his spawn! There are quite a few fry hanging from the nest. (Around 20-50) The male is being a good daddy, tending the nest 24/7. 
They should be free swimming tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! It sounds like they are doing great!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well all of the fry are free swimming today. 

There are easily 25+ fry swimming around.

I took daddy out, threw in some VE, and I'm also floating some jars filled with water.


----------



## Kribby (Nov 21, 2010)

congrats on the spawn. They are a very nice pair. I know I'd like to get an MG someday.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so I did a rough count just now and I counted 52 fry! Plus there could always be some hiding in the java moss or others in the bottom of the tank. These 52 I counted were just the ones hanging out at the surface.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's great!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

The fry are 1 week old today! 
Still 40-50-ish fry swimming around.

Today I will start filling up the tank, and I'm going to start feeding BBS tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

40-50! That's a good number.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

The fry got their first feeding of BBS today. 

At first some of them were scared of the BBS lol but in the end almost every fry has a big orange belly. At the moment they're averaged sized for their age, but I just started water changes yesterday. I hope they get some good growth by week 2.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad thet're doing well.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

2 weeks old today. 

I have not say I am NOT happy with the growth of this spawn. :/ They are no where near the size,my other fry were when they were this age. I have been doing daily WCs since week 1. I'm currently feeding BBS. I think the bad growth has to do with the fact there where so many fry the first week. I had the first die off in the tank and currently have around 30-40-ish fry.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! They look absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe you have such a huge spawn :shock: I hope a lot of them survive! :-D

...and if you're doing this, I'll buy one from you...the smallest one you have from this brood!

If I'm breaking any forum rules for asking to buy, I'm sorry!  I'm just super excited about your fry, beat2020! :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What size is the tank and what's the temperature?

I don't think the number of fry should decrease the rate of growth unless your either not feeding enough to accommodate everyone or not doing enough water changes to keep the stunting hormone down.

Either way it sounds like you have a decent number 

How are your other fry doing?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tsuhei said:


> Wow! They look absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe you have such a huge spawn :shock: I hope a lot of them survive! :-D
> 
> ...and if you're doing this, I'll buy one from you...the smallest one you have from this brood!
> 
> If I'm breaking any forum rules for asking to buy, I'm sorry!  I'm just super excited about your fry, beat2020! :-D


Lol, I'll try to remember to save one fry for you. 


1fish2fish said:


> What size is the tank and what's the temperature?
> 
> I don't think the number of fry should decrease the rate of growth unless your either not feeding enough to accommodate everyone or not doing enough water changes to keep the stunting hormone down.
> 
> ...


The tank is a 16g, that's filled a little more than half way. The temperature is around 82*. I'm feeding BBS either twice or once a day, with WCs everyday.

My other fry are doing GREAT!:-D They are growing very well. They're getting a bit of color.(Blue-ish)  They'll be 1 month old tomorrow. I'm going to try to take pictures of them once my camera charges...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

How big are the water changes and about how much are you feeding?

The general guideline is 3-5 BBS per fry but of course you would just have to estimate the number you put in. As long as every fry has a round belly then your feeding enough.

It could just be that they're slow growers. I keep my tub at 84*F so that speeds up my growth a little.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> How big are the water changes and about how much are you feeding?
> 
> The general guideline is 3-5 BBS per fry but of course you would just have to estimate the number you put in. As long as every fry has a round belly then your feeding enough.
> 
> It could just be that they're slow growers. I keep my tub at 84*F so that speeds up my growth a little.


 I'm changing about 25-50% of the water and adding about twice as much. Starting today though, I'll be doing 50-75% water changes. I'm feeding about 1 and 1/4 turkey baster-fulls (lol) of BBS. Most of the fry I see do have the big round bellies they get after feedings.

And I'll try raising the temp a bit as well.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It sounds like your right on track


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

*cough* pictures please *cough cough* :lol:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tsuhei said:


> *cough* pictures please *cough cough* :lol:


 Lol these guys were spawned in a bin (tub), so unfortunately no pics. 
However I do have pics of my 3 week olds up in my other thread.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

3 weeks old today!

The fry put on some great growing this past week, but they're still a bit undersized for their age. :/ I still have 20-40ish fry. Currently I'm feeding them BBS and decaps. They're also getting daily 50-75% water changes daily.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Be patient......Different spawns grow at different rates.....I personally feel that a 16 gallon is far too big for 3 week olds.....Sometimes the smaller the tank the easier it is for them to find food when they are young.......


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you feeding newly hatched BBS with yolk sac intact...I found that I get best growth/development when feeding BBS when they are just hatched to 12 hours old, otherwise I will supplement the BBS with an HUFA supplement- as the BBS develop they use up the fatty acids that the Betta fry need and really important during the first 2-3 weeks of Betta fry growth-I also like to keep my water temp in the 80-81F range- a happy medium-you don't want fry growth/development to be too fast and cause weak fry and compromised immune response...sometimes you can see sudden death, twirling and external parasite problems like velvet-that is usually related to poor nutrition and/or too high temps/sudden temp swings...all growth and development related...too high nitrate can cause this as well and/or nitrite spike among other things...look forward to seeing pics....


----------

